# Pet portrait artist recommendations?



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone got any reconmendations for pet portrait artists they could show me links too?

I'd like either a painting or a pastel portrait of one of my dogs, my favourite style is kind of impressionist, colourful, modern ect. As much as I appreciate the skill of photo-realism, its not what im looking for in this instance  I'm thinking smallish, around 10x8 or 12x10 something around that size.

I love this artist

Kevin Roeckl Fine Art Portraits










Who I will no doubt be commissioning in later life, when I want something big.

Any recommendations would be much appreciated


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not something like this then?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/250164-golden-retriever-pet-portrait-wip.html


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

They are very impressive, but I'm looking for something a little less photo-realistic


----------



## Jeannemf (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi I don't know if you would be interested but I am an artist that paints pet portraits, wild life art, plus I do commission work based on your photograph(s) if you are intrerested I will give you the website address. You can then take a look and see if your interested.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

You can commission from commercial agencies OP. I am employed as a designer/illustration manager and whilst I do both and buy both for my job in publishing, I also have commissioned work for my house of past pets.

Illustrationweb.com is a good place to start looking.


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Try forum member Ambernero.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

jopetportraits said:


> Try forum member Ambernero.


Hey  Thank you for mentioning me, that's really kind and made me smile, thank you :thumbup:

Dober- I tend to do quite colourful portraits and I would love to have the freedom to be a little more expressive in a portrait, you can have a look at some of my paintings by following the FB link under my signiature, or have a look here- Groojaw on deviantART

Also Sheen&Eli also does beautiful work and she has a lovely way with paint- colourful and delicate!


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> Hey  Thank you for mentioning me, that's really kind and made me smile, thank you :thumbup:
> 
> Dober- I tend to do quite colourful portraits and I would love to have the freedom to be a little more expressive in a portrait, you can have a look at some of my paintings by following the FB link under my signiature, or have a look here- Groojaw on deviantART
> 
> Also Sheen&Eli also does beautiful work and she has a lovely way with paint- colourful and delicate!


No problem at all. I thought of you as soon as I read what they were looking for. It's just not my forte, I just can't not do detailed.


----------

